# Moving to Vaughan from Mississauga - Thoughts?



## BlueIce001 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi folks. I am contemplating moving to Vaughan from Mississauga (Streetsville). 
Have lived in several countries (Auckland - NZ, Sydney - AU, Dubai, Singapore etc). Basically moved to Canada 12 months back. I did not make a conscious choice of living in Mississauga but accidently ended up here as I knew some people here and ended up renting a house in Streetsville.

For last couple of months, I've been looking for a nice house (Budget - I Mil) and have kept all my options open. But I haven't really liked any area other than the Streetsville area. (Houses are old/overpriced and very few options). 
One of my friends casually mentioned VAUGHAN, that it has nice big newer houses, offers better quality of life and kind of upmarket/classy city. Not too expensive like Richmond and Oakville. 

Honestly, Mississauga is not that bad. It has some nice areas and some not too nice areas. (I guess all cities do). It has people from all walks of life, nice parks, lots of strip malls etc and closer to Toronto downtown. 

I have 2 months to vacate my current house and need to take a decision with regard to the city.

I have a 2 year old, and me and my wife are in the internet business and work from home. I know there are many more cities out there but then given the limited amount of time, I cannot focus on all of them. So I decided to either go for Mississauga or Vaughan. (Richmond Hill is nice too but somehow I consider it too far from everywhere. I am not looking at moving out of the GTA area. 

I tried to Google for "Living in Vaughan" and some other related keywords but did not come across anything useful. I always find open forum discussions more relevant rather than reading some kind of report etc. 

It would be nice to have some views on Vaughan. Thanks in advance


----------



## jenniferdori (Aug 22, 2013)

Vaughan is nice enough. You'll be in York Region, which is a very good region in general. Vaughan is very Italian. It's not really farther from Toronto than Richmond Hill, as both border on the city. I don't know about it being cheaper -- I would have thought not. It has a very large mall (Vaughan Mills) and is close to the 400, so that's good for travel (north or south). If you go a bit father up the 400 you are still in the GTA and housing comes down considerably. Newmarket is a great town to live in.


----------

